# South Carolina Beekeepers



## Backyard (Dec 9, 2010)

I live in Hartsville, Darlington co. S.C. and would like to get a hive or two for my backyard. I had bees years ago and went at it alone. This time i would like to meet other Beekeepers around Hartsville that can help me set it up. Is there a Bee club in the Pee Dee or beekeepers that can help me that are close by. Thanks.


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

I am not close but the state Assoc. has a web site with contact numbers.

http://www.scstatebeekeepers.org/index_files/Page549.htm


----------

